
How did dinosaur parents know when their kids had a fever? - finphil
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-02/thuo-hdd021320.php
======
gus_massa
A very stupid title, and a very stupid last line.

The rest of the article is quite interesting. The subtitle is much better "
_Prehistoric egg shells provide clues to dinosaurs ' evolution from cold- to
warm-blooded creatures_"

